# white mice



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

when do you think i can feed my red bellies white mice?

they are about 3.5" i have 4 in a 75 gal.

do i need to starve them first?









peace!!









is this safe?


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

It's cool, butextremely messy. Hair gets everywhere... Your p's are probably big enough to eat a small one. Get ready for some "it's inhumane" preaching from other members :nod: .


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

every once in a while i throw a pinky in with my 12" rhom as soon as it goes under the water a little bit its pretty much dead LOL the rhom gets it right away so there is no suffering!









Phil


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

sounds kool..but to keep the mess down get the hailess ones


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive tried pinkies and it just turned out to be an expensive meal. you could probably try throwing a small frozen one in there now and theyll eat it.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> when do you think i can feed my red bellies white mice?
> 
> they are about 3.5" i have 4 in a 75 gal.
> 
> ...





> Ive tried pinkies and it just turned out to be an expensive meal. you could probably try throwing a small frozen one in there now and theyll eat it.


You can get "pinkies" at stores that stock food for reptiles (pinkie = baby mouse)


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks!







but do you think my 4, 3.5" rbp's can eat pinkies at this stage? do i need to starve them?how many days?

peace!!


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

> thanks! but do you think my 4, 3.5" rbp's can eat pinkies at this stage?


:nod:

also if you wanted a better show you could skip 1-3 feedings (depending on how u feed him)


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

imho I think it would be no challenge for the p's to eat a pinky. I like to get the jumbo sized goldfish (the one's about as long as the p's), those guys are fast, but the p's always catch the big goldfish and tear him up.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine were eating full grown but small mice when they were 3.5". Its no problem. When I feed pinkies one of them would get ahold of it and eat it a bite or two, so basically the others didnt get any. When you feed large feeders everyone gets a bite and dare I say it is much more entertaining.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I dont know why but I am a lil grossed out by "pinky mice"

I'll feed my P's some grow mice though....

-Obie


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Imean grown mice...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm sure there's a much more cost effective and healthy meal than mice.
Pick just about anything ..

I wonder what the cost per gram works out to on mice vs other sources of food...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey dude, seems like you're cookin something. just dont forget those action pics when you give them those rodents, ok.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Winkyee, I dont think he's goin for the most cost effective buy he can find... I'd guess Pellets are most cost effective. He's prob going for a cool show more than anything.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

My friend fed his piraya shoal a mouse and the thing bit out one of his prized piraya's eye. It survived but now has only one eye.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

andymel, that's CRAZY!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> andymel Posted on Jan 16 2004, 10:07 AM My friend fed his piraya shoal a mouse and the thing bit out one of his prized piraya's eye. It survived but now has only one eye. cry.gif


I know this is a different animal, but that's why my friend feeds his boa frozen rats.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> andymel, that's CRAZY!


 You know what they say about a rat being cornered. Most animals will try to get away or as a last resort defend themselves when they are being attacked. Did you see the shark attacking the bird on the Discovery channel? The bird tried to peck him.

Little sharp teeth can be weapons man so beware when you feed these little bastards to your p's. Personally I think it is a one in a million chance but it can happen.


----------

